# Advice on 3133 please



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

Hi all, just got back my Poljot Aviator from Roy (repeaired and returned in very quick time, excellent service Roy, thanks!







)

I noticed when I was adjusting the time that when I moved the minute hand back a little, the seconds hand (on the subdial) stopped moving and I had to give the case a light tap to get it moving again. This doesn't seem to happen when I'm moving the hands backwards when adjusting the date tho. Can anyone enlighten me please? Cheers.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Back wards movement of the continuous seconds occurs in a lot of movements when the minute hands are turned back: there was a bit of a discussion about this on Eddies, it doesn't refer to to the 3133 specifically but is quite informative, see page 2 onwards:

Backwards


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gordon, no need to look elsewhere. The answer is that it is caused by the friction on the cannon pinion. When the hands are turned anticlockwise you are forcing backwards pressure on the watch train which can be stronger than the force in the watches mainspring. Most mechanical watches will do this, it is quite normal.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks for info, cheers


----------

